# Doeling with swollen butt



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

1 of my 4 doelings has something going on with her butt, swollen. I cleaned it with peroxide, tiny amount of blood came off. She's 4 wks old. I don't have NuStock (ordered it) but do have BluKote. Should I use that? 
What is this? The other doelings & dams are fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a wound?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are those cuts/ lacerations?

Does it stink with infection?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It looks like she got attacked by a lot of biting insects. Skeeters, black flies etc. and had a slight reaction to it. Benedryl would help if that is the case. Clean with weak iodine/water or some sort of cleanser. (I like toi use baby wipes)


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for replies. I cleaned with peroxide, then coated with BluKote, later in the day with Desitin cream. She has 2 open flesh wound spots on either side of rectum, almost like she was biting at herself. Put more BluKote on this morning. Have ordered NuStock & fly parasites. 
Does not stink.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have any dogs or critters that may of caused injury to her?

The 2 lacerations look suspicious. Check for puncture wounds, the swelling is odd.

Blue spray is good to use if it is superficial. 

Anytime we clean wounds, it is best to use iodine/water, make it a light tea color.
Peroxide can kill deep tissue.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Could she has rubbed her bum on something scratchy? I say this because I had a doe do that, she scratched herself pretty good and it got swollen similar to yours.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like an allergic reaction to something...red ants or other bugs...the sores could be raw spots from the fold due to swelling...I might use neospordin on them...keep that area as dry as you can...I would also give her benedryl


is she behaving normal other wise...temp is good (101.5-103.5 is normal range), active, eating drinking pooping berries..peeing just fine...eyes bright and alert?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks to all! Thanks on the Iodine cleaning info. No animals have had access to her. She's bright, spunky & appears totally unbothered by her butt. I can go buy Benadryl for her but not sure why, because she's not itching? I have NuStock enroute (not locally available) and will use as soon as I get it.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I just applied NuStock and got a better look. The lesions are as Happybleats suggested, "the sores could be raw spots from the fold due to swelling" that's exactly what they are, right in the fold area, and that makes sense. So with NuStock, hoping she heals it all up fast, will reapply in 3 days per directions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The benedryl will help reduce the swelling if its do to allergic reaction...wont hurt to give it and it might help : )


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, thank you. What's the dose for a 5 wk old doeling?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

benedryl is 5 cc for kids : )


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I didn't know it came as a liquid - is that oral? Sounds like a LOT of liquid! I was thinking of the pills. Can you give them pills? I'll look for the oral liquid today, unless I hear from you.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Liquid is easier to give. Just use a syringe without a needle, and they will usually just drink it right up once they get a taste of it.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Never mind, found it on Fiasco Farm site. Will do!


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

One more Question, should I give Benadryl daily or just the one time?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can give it daily for a few days see if it helps : ) its safe...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I just noticed one of her eyelids is a little red & puffy at the front corner. Darn, what's going on with her? Will the Benadryl help that too, or do I need to take her to the vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she improving at all?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sound slike she is getting into something she allergic to ?? yes benadryl should help that...hows her swollen bum?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Her bum is improving, not normal yet. It's actually not an eyelid, it's the area at the corner of her eye by her nose, little bit swollen & little bit red - not improved this AM. Maybe should take to Vet...


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Vet saw her, said to use Neosporin on the butt and gave ointment for eye. Should recover from both just fine. Thanks for all your help!


----------

